# Repository error



## danzi (Nov 28, 2012)

I just noticed that after the install of a base system 9.0 the repository is not changed to -current.

Is there a standard best practice way to change pkg_add(1) command's url for searching for binaries - anything other than setenv?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 28, 2012)

The url for PACKAGESITE is only set in the environment. A second option is to do an early switch to pkgng by installing ports-mgmt/pkg, then you can use pkg.conf to set this. pkgng can be more trouble than it is worth though. If you want to read about potential pkgng problems: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=198266&postcount=3


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

It shouldn't change to -CURRENT, as that's, at this moment, 10.0.

Besides setting PACKAGESITE using setenv(1) you can also add it to /etc/make.conf:

```
PACKAGESITE=http://j-internetz/FreeBSD/packages
```
(Yes, I'm using my own repository, find a correct one for your system)


----------



## donduq (Nov 29, 2012)

Where are they listed? It seems that http://pkg.freebsd.org/ has no A record in the DNS and http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/ seems to be almost entirely empty...


----------



## mamalos (Nov 29, 2012)

These are the FreeBSD ftp mirrors. Check out the one you think is closer to you and see if it contains the repos you're interested in.


----------



## donduq (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks. Sorry, I re-posted my question in a different thread because I was talking about pkgng.


----------

